# Athens, TN, Sparkle, >1 yr, WGSD, very friendly f pup



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Posted on KY Central/Panic Button today:
*
Please email [email protected] or [email protected] if your rescue can save this pup* 


SPARKLE 
* White German Shepherd*

Large







Young







Female







* Dog







Pet ID: 32

*   
 

*More About SPARKLE*

Sparkle is a beatiful pup and very friendly. She loves to play and loves belly rubs. She is less than a year old. 

SPARKLE is up-to-date with routine shots. 

*My Contact Info*


McMinn Regional Humane Society
Athens, TN
423-744-9548
 

 Email McMinn Regional Humane Society
Adoptable White German Shepherd: SPARKLE: Petfinder


----------

